# Worst store ever.



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

So I bought blinds from a place we'll call "Blind Store". After not having the right brackets when they showed up to install, and not having the right brackets in stock for 3 days, which is funny, given they're for blinds, and that store only sells blinds, they finally install the blinds. You know what's holding the valance on? Can you guess?

Duct tape.

yes.

Duct tape. 3" pieces of duct tape.

That's how they install it.









(the valance is the piece on top of the blind. It is a piece of plastic with a veneer that is the color of the blind stuck to it with DUCT tape)

Are these people insane? (rhetorical question)

do they want an unending stream of furious customers who only notice the duct tape was there when it invariably fails in 12 months?

I'm going in to demand a refund and the blinds for free or there's some BBB reporting and suing in order I think.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL im sorry but when i was reading this i burst into laughter. Gotta love the word blinds.


----------

